# It's Cold up Here!



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Have fun! Just got back from our walk ... only -6 here.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Ahh! Way too cold! I would cry if I had to go outside. People are freaking out here cause it got down to 34F last night! Let us know how your spoos handled it!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I've been in minus-something weather and wanted toy poodles to go out in the fenced backyard without me. Since they refused, they're probbly smarter than I am.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

We finished our run. A georgous, sunny day . . and a good time was had by all. 

It felt colder than minus 25C, tho. I'm pretty good at dressing for cold like this but today I was buttoned up to my mouth. Any part of u the breeze got at got cold in a hurry! lol

Anyway, the boys did fine . . . a lot of 'fence socializing' with the other dogs . . . and then their usual chasing and boxing routine. I 'specially kept my eye on the old guy *Tonka* and sure 'nuff, after abt half an hour I noticed him favouring a paw. Then they both went back into the car.

So that would be abt their limit in this kinda weather. And it proves sumthin' to me abt boots. Considering that the average 'walk' lasts at least half an hour, then to take them out for longer periods of time would mean that u should have boots on them.

Or stay inside by the fire!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

It's an UNHEARD of 50 ABOVE ZERO here in North Dakota today. Record high temps are being set throughout the state! They're forecasting mid-50's by Thursday... We haven't had much snow to speak of (maybe a few inches all winter so far)

I was in the backyard during my lunch hour, without a coat, picking up non-frozen dog poo... This just doesn't happen in January in North Dakota (except for now...) 

Weird weather lately!


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

It feels like -50 here with that terrible wind blowing. My thermometer says mid 20s all day. Poor Rosie does not want to go out. Not even with a sweater (which she hates, but tolerates). She just shivers and so do I. I wish she would hurry up and go before we both freeze because I don't want any accidents in the house. ) She has enjoyed snuggling in front of the woodstove afterwards to warm up though.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Arborgale said:


> It feels like -50 here with that terrible wind blowing. My thermometer says mid 20s all day. Poor Rosie does not want to go out. Not even with a sweater (which she hates, but tolerates). She just shivers and so do I. I wish she would hurry up and go before we both freeze because I don't want any accidents in the house. ) She has enjoyed snuggling in front of the woodstove afterwards to warm up though.


I couldn't believe our mini snow blizzard earlier today!  I hope these winds die down as it's freezing out there, and nobody wants to go for a walkies.

Oh geez, I just received an e-mail weather alert calling for "localized snow squalls" for the next hour or so.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Totally hear you Frank. We were literally snowed in this morning. The driveway was waiting to be plowed for the first time this season. I woke up and the dogs came bounding out of my office to the back door, and.....frozen shut. I had to wake Bruce up and the two of us proceeded to thaw the door out with hair dryers. Once the drive was done, he went to go to town and the doors of the van were frozen shut. Unbelievably cold and wretched out most of the day!


----------

